# Crossbow advice



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a crossbow because of some nagging shoulder problems. I have been looking at the Barnett, Excalibur and Ten Point so far. I am looking to stay in the neighborhood of $800 or less. What kind of crossbow do you shoot and why?
I have looked at a couple that are nice and have good reviews, but I would rather here it from the guys on 2Cool. Thanks in advance for the help.
Michael Riley


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Riley & Sons said:


> I am thinking about buying a crossbow because of some nagging shoulder problems. I have been looking at the Barnett, Excalibur and Ten Point so far. I am looking to stay in the neighborhood of $800 or less. What kind of crossbow do you shoot and why?
> I have looked at a couple that are nice and have good reviews, but I would rather here it from the guys on 2Cool. Thanks in advance for the help.
> Michael Riley


When they became legal archery gear I purchased the Barnett Buck Commander. I harvested a few late season animals with it, shoots very accurate out to say 50yds I would say the effective range would be about 30-35yds. I have no complaints with the bow. It did get dry fired once due to the bolt sliding forward. Barnett replaced the entire riser for $115 and did the work quick. I have also shot several x-bows from Excalibur and they shoot great and can be unstrung in the field for string replacement.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

I had bad experience with Barnett, and everyone at the bow shops dont care much for them either. I got a 10 point now and love it. Like stated above, it will reach out to 50 yrds pretty accurate but nothing is getting away under 40 yards. Get whatever crossbow that you are comfortable with. Good luck!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

One of the ones I'm looking at is the Barnett Ghost 385. Read some really good reviews on this crossbow. Seems to be a pretty good setup with 300 grain bolts and 125 grain broadheads. The Ten Point bows that I really like are a bit out of my price range. I would like to get one that is faster than most compound bows because the crossbows tend to be a little louder. Looks like I still have some more work to do. I would like to have something I'm comfortable with out to 50 yards. I've passed on a lot of deer in the 45 to 50 yard range because I didn't have the confidence in my PSE.Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a Ten Point Turbo XLT this year and so far am very pleased with it. It was a little pricey but I believe you get what you pay for. You are correct about them being louder than compounds, but they are very accurate out to 50-75 yards depending on the wind, and very easy to shoot. Mine came with a decent scope that was sighted in right out of the box. It also has a double safety that won't let it be dry fired. It won't release the string unless an arrow is loaded and pushed up against the string. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on the Barnett Ghost 385. It also has the anti-dry fire on it. I will post pictures when it gets home. Hopefully I will post more pictures with it laying across something with a bolt hole in it. Next question, can regular broad heads be used with a crossbow?


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Bought the Barnett Ghost 385. Just got it put together. Will sight it in this weekend.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you have to buy crossbow specific broad heads. The shaft is different size than regular arrows. I shoot mechanical broad heads with my crossbow.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Had shoulder problems also, so went to a crossbow. Bought a Parker and love it. Shot a wicked ridge, and a 10 pt, great crossbows, just were a little pricey for me. Parker has a great warranty.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Shady Walls said:


> Had shoulder problems also, so went to a crossbow. Bought a Parker and love it. Shot a wicked ridge, and a 10 pt, great crossbows, just were a little pricey for me. Parker has a great warranty.


 This will be the third year shooting my Parker Tomahawk, Great shooting and light weight. It will do the job....


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Warnng!!!!! Pulling bolts out of that target is not gonna be fun..........lol.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Dc1502 pulling bolts out of that target is a pain in the a**! I went to Santa Fe Archery and sighted it in. What a great bunch of guys. I bought a limb silencer and they had it installed on my crossbow before I could finish paying for it.


----------



## 1texan50 (Aug 18, 2014)

I like Ten Point Crossbows....I have a Tenpoint Titan I got 4 years ago. I am getting a Tenpoint Vapor next month for my Birthday. ....so I need to sell my Tenpoint Titan at some point soon. I was able to shoot the Vapor at Cabelea's in Buda and loved it.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Made a decision on the broad heads. I have read some good reviews. I am ready for October to get here.


----------

